

Ask HN: What do you look for in an online bookmarking service? - beshrkayali

I was just wondering, we've got plenty of online bookmarking services online but non of seem to be sufficient for the majority of users.<p>So I was wondering: are you satisfied with one of them? Which one and why? If not what do you look for in an online bookmarking service?
======
Idered
For me Kippt <https://kippt.com> is perfect

